# A little boy loves my daughter



## leeanne

:cloud9:

So, for the past year Amanda has wanted a playdate with a boy in her class and it never happened as his mom and I were busy. Anyhow, he came to her birthday recently.

My conversation with him:

ME: Amanda and you have wanted a playdate for quite awhile. Can you have your mom call me?

Then I thought a bit that this boy must know his home phone number and he gave that to me.

ME: I will phone your mom and will try and get you and Amanda together.
HIM: I'd like that. 

And the way he said that and so sweetly and sincere made my heart melt.

I did phone his mom and left a message but they've been busy.

I ran into her today and we talked about our kids. She started by saying that "he has a..." She didn't finish as I said "crush?" She said, no, I think it's love. :cloud9:

Honestly, if it were any other boy I'd be like....NOOOOOOOOOOOO. But this boy....I'd arrange marriage in 20 years time!!! :rofl:


----------



## brownhairedmom

:cloud9: awwwwwww


----------



## Vickie

that's so sweet!


----------



## leeanne

It is sweet. Never thought I'd say that when she's only just turned 8. LOL

They have a playdate on Monday. :happydance:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Gooo Amanda.

When I was in primary grades there used to be this boy who would go home every day and tell his mom he was going to marry me :rofl: he ended up being my best friend until about 2 years ago


----------



## morri

aw trhats so cute ^^


----------



## Serene123

Awwwwww :cloud9:



So sweet and innocent at that age x


----------



## morri

By the way, on an offtopic I am wondering about the 'parents arranging playdates thing' 
Is it because canada is such a big country that everybody lives miles away from each other , that the parents have to drive their kids everywhere?
I was growing up in a village where everythign could be reached in 10 to 15 minutes by bike , so if I wanted to visit my friend I would ask him directly via telephone or in school. and just tell my parents where I am going and getting told a time where I should be back.


----------



## leeanne

She had her playdate after school yesterday and they had a nice time.

I told her that this boy really likes her...as a friend. LOL Anyhow, and that it's nice to have friends that are boys.

Funny, she asked me, "what do you do with boys?" I thought that was cute and it was so grown up the way she said it.

Yes, her and Jayden play but a boy older than Jayden just wouldn't be involved in the same toys, etc.


----------



## mandy81

Awww so cute xxx


----------



## polo_princess

:cloud9: she's growing up Leanne


----------



## morri

haha I only took to have mainly girls as friends when I was in secondary school. before my best friend was a boy, and at my birthdays thee boys were the majority too xD


----------



## princess_bump

aww that is lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Jemma_x

Awww


----------



## Tegans Mama

SO cute


----------



## Shireena__x

aww blesss :cloud9:


----------



## nievesmama

Aww thats so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## xCorkettex

That is lovely :) so nice to read happy stuff on here!


----------



## Elli21

So sweet!! Shes growing up quick!!

Lets hope she chooses polite nice young men when shes older :) xx


----------



## kirstenc

Hiya, 

just noticed this post, and thought that I would say that my son Michael is 7, and our Childminders daughter is the same age. 

they are absolutely besotted with each other! They go to the supermarket and walk around holding hands, she will say things like 'I'll go get some grapes for you, I know you love grapes'

They even had a chat about marriage this is how it went...

Michael; 'we coud get married you know...when were a bit older'
Girl; 'thats a good idea, because I really like you' 
Michael; 'lets just see how it goes, I need to get a job first'

haha, they forget that the Childminder has a baby monitor in the bedrooms!! haha, its soooo cute!


----------



## milkmachine

thats so lovely x


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Bless :) x


----------



## MartaMi

That is so sweet:cloud9:


----------



## Morgana

Aww bless one of my boys has a crush on a girl his in class, he even named a pet after her so she can be with him when they aren't at school, he says when they grow up they are going to get married so they can look after all the pets together lol


----------

